# WTS 200gr EldX bullets, 500ct



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I bought these 200gr eldX last week, 5 100ct boxes, thinking I wanted to try them out. Now I'm thinking I want to try some Lapuas instead. Opened one box but haven't shot any.

$225


----------

